# Nicole by OPI - Nic's Sticks



## Karren (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought one to try at Walmart.. Cost around $7.. In a dark red called "Do you deliver?". Lol. Ahhhh. No!






But anyway.. Since the boss and coworker aren't around I went ahead and painted my nails.. Just to see how it went on and it wasn't too bad.. Kind of thinner than standard polish so it took 3 coats.. but its really convinent.. Just unscrew the cap and its like a highlighter.. A fuzzy tipped highlighter. A lot easier than a bottle... I love the color...

Anyone else try this or a simular product?


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never seen that. Sounds like fun, i wanna try...


----------



## Aprill (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG I got one!! Cram for an exam. It is hot pink and i love it!!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 14, 2008)

I almost bought one the other day.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like fun !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought one in "feeling girly." It's a nice whitish color with a hint of pink in it. It looks nice &amp; natural. You don't get a lot of product in the container though, &amp; it's pretty expensive. The brush kind of sucks &amp; it made the polish streaky, so I don't think I'd buy it in darker colors.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 5, 2008)

I may have to try this


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 6, 2008)

I read about these on a beauty blog last week. I think it's a neat idea but I was just wondering if the delivery mechanism get clogged with polish after a while?


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 6, 2008)

hmmm sounds like I need to hit my local walmart


----------



## aveyoubeauty (May 8, 2008)

I tried this product in "Cram for an Exam" and it was fabulous! I found that as long as I didn't over or underload the brush that it went on smooth with no streaks. The thin formula is great because it won't clog up the pen and it dries really fast. Nic's Sticks are great on the go or if you're in a time crunch. I find that 2 coats looks fine but I suggest 3 coats for best color. I gave these as gifts to 11-13 year old girls and they had no problem using them so you know they're easy! There is also a topcoat available. You'll love them, especially in the summer!


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna look around when I go to walmart again.


----------

